# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  cần mua máy khoan bàn nhật xịn

## phuongpham1190

em ở hà nội hiện nay e đang cần tìm 1 máy khoan bàn nhật xịn bác nào có thì để cho e 1 chiếc 
sdt:0983239304
thank các bác

----------


## tuananh_21

> em ở hà nội hiện nay e đang cần tìm 1 máy khoan bàn nhật xịn bác nào có thì để cho e 1 chiếc 
> sdt:0983239304
> thank các bác


Bên em có bán các loại máy khoan đã qua sử dụng của Nhật, không biết bác tính đầu tư em nó khoảng bao nhiêu tiền, CNC hay là máy cơ vậy? sdt của e: 0909421210. bác cần gì thì cứ gọi cho e

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Bên em có bán các loại máy khoan đã qua sử dụng của Nhật, không biết bác tính đầu tư em nó khoảng bao nhiêu tiền, CNC hay là máy cơ vậy? sdt của e: 0909421210. bác cần gì thì cứ gọi cho e




bác có con nào như thế này không

----------


## mattroidem

> bác có con nào như thế này không


Em có, bác check inbox nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em có, bác check inbox nhé.


bác nhanh tay quá!

----------


## Ninh Tran

Em cũng đang cần một em Khoan bàn mini cũ. có bác nào có bán không nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## hoangvu93

mình có 2 con, một con hitachi cao 80cm, đầu kẹp mũi 6ly, điện 100V, kg rơ lắc, khoan chính xác hồng tâm, ngoại hình hơi cũ giá 2tr5. con còn lại cao 1m4 bàn tròn chuyên dụng cho cơ khí, hãng hitachi, máy đẹn mới tinh, điện 100V, giá 10tr

----------


## tqson

Em cần 1 khoan bàn Nhât xịn mũii 13 ly không rơ lắc bác nào có inbox em nhé 0903398076, em ở tphcm

----------


## hoangvu93

> Em cần 1 khoan bàn Nhât xịn mũii 13 ly không rơ lắc bác nào có inbox em nhé 0903398076, em ở tphcm


Bác cần khoan bàn cao bao nhiêu? khoan bàn tròn hay bàn vuông? của Nhật cũ hay của Trung Quốc? 
Bên em đang có 3 con khoan bàn, cần thanh lý lại 2 con. Con cao 8 tấc mũi 6 ly, con cao 1m4 mũi 13 ly, 2 con đều của Hitachi. Bác quan tâm liên hệ em 0907582968

----------

